# Wine/Mead Storage



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

What is the best method to maintain correct temperature for storing wine and mead for long periods of time? What is the correct temperature? Do you have to buy one of those wine storage coolers/units?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Not at all. Stable temps are more important than the exact temp, the ideal of which is "cellar temp" around 58 F. Warmer will mature somewhat faster and, many feel, less ideally. Cooler will slow maturation. I just keep mine in my earthen crawlspace. Things to avoid are wide temp swings, light, jostling/vibration (fridge door is thus the WORST possible wine storage location). If you use natural corks, keeping the humidity reasonable will help keep them from dessicating, and for sure keep them laying down so wine is in contact with the cork.

If you're a discerning enough wine drinker that you've ever insulted your host by spewing the wine she poured you all over the tablecloth, sputtering "I thought you said this was a VARIETAL!" then you might be justified in the purchase of a wine cooler IMO. Otherwise spend the (sizeable) investment on either broadening your collection or on quality equipment for making your own. Storage is important, but pales compared to ingredients and process. I have to admit I did make a rack for ornanizing my bottles, but it's an organizational tool and looks pretty ghetto compared to the serious winers.


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

See that's the thing. We use a digital thermostat at home and keep it on 78 while we are at home and it kicks back to 88 while were at work and then it is programed to go back to 78 at 5:30p.m. I wouldn't think that would be ideal for long storage of wine. Am I wrong? If we maintained it at 78 degrees 24/7 it rases our electric bill by about $100 a month. I have no crawlspace or basement. Just wondering if this will ruin my wine. My last house was very small and I never worried about the elctric bill because it was never over $100 and I kept the thermostat set to 72 degrees year round. That is probably more ideal I guess?


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have an extra refrigerator. I wonder if the thermostat could be set low enough to store wine in it? Might have to build some type of wine rack to put in it though.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

That is pretty hot for good wine storage. It'd be a question of setting the fridge high enough; most fridges run around 40 F. For $60 or so you can get a controller that lets you set your fridge (or even freezer) to whatever temp you want. My tap fridge is a chest freezer with a collar on top controlled by just such a doodad to run a constant 50 where I serve my ales and ferment most lagers. Crank that fridge to its highest setting and see where it stabilizes. I do the same thing with my house temps, it does save a ton of energy.

Another thing is the temp in an enclosed space fluctuates much less than the open air. You could check what the temp is in the unplugged fridge; it'll likely be fairly constant. How about a garage with concrete floor? Put an open-floored box (reasonably insulated) on that concrete and you might be surprised how much cooler is is than the air around it.

That or bury wine in the backyard







.


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

I had seriously thought about burrying some type of box/crate with a lockable lid. But I figured in the winter time it would get near freezing down there.

I'll set a thermometer in the fridge, crank it down and see where it's at.

Thanks


----------

